# Iceland Coast Guard.



## wildcat45

They have come a long way since the days of the Cod Wars. Their vessel Thor is quite an impressive bit of kit.

We don't hear much about what they get up to these days. Here's a link to a profile on Thor.

http://www.danentwisle.com/blog/2015/04/30/ship-profile-iceland-coast-guard-vessel-thor/317


----------



## Keltic Star

What a great looking ship.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I remember when the call "Ayer Ayer Ayer" on 2182 kc/s could cause a lot of British trawlers to bolt to seaward from the Icelandic coast. So long and thanks for all the fish.

John T


----------



## johnvvc

*m.v. Miranda - Fishery Protection Vessel*

Just slightly off topic, with apologies...

http://nigelhadley.org.uk/

She had more gear in the Radio Room than I ever did - and a direct link to Portishead - now that could have been handy !!!


----------



## Bill.B

A mate of mine here in Norfolk Virginia, ex Brit RFA Sparkie, Mike Sawyer, has been commissioning these in Chile as they have been built. He was there during the earthquake which was very exciting. The drydock caisson was dislodged but the lines held and she floated. Not sure how many they are building but Sperry has a lot of stuff on them. He was very impressed with the vessels.


----------

